# Carlisle + Finch restoration- Babbitt



## myrickman (Nov 27, 2010)

Posted some pix of my babbitting the mains on a C+F "model" engine. This was an engine someone poorly put together the first time Has to make the crankshaft over. The original used chrome-plated steel shrunk onto the cheeks- yuck! The cam gear was pinned onto the crank and it will stay there- a new one from MSC is less than 20 bucks. Then I found the mains were all out of alignment. Here is the fixture I used to make sure the mains were perpendicular to the bore. Did both halves at the same time in each side using good old #2 tin-based. A little filing and corner scraping and I now have a honeymoon fit in the saddles....
More pix at http://picasaweb.google.com/myrickmachine/CarlisleFinch#


----------



## mh121 (Nov 28, 2010)

What a superb looking little engine. Great work on restoring it to its former glory. Do you know what year this was manufactured? I have a full size air cooled Amanco that needs the bearings pouring, been putting it off for ages.
Living in Carlisle, UK I would love to find one of these.

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## myrickman (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is another picture showing progress over the holidays. In the foreground are all the bits I had to make. Waiting on the piston to be cast, but the rest is nearly completed. Tomorrow I broach the pinion gear on the crankshaft. It was a stock 16 DP-20T gear. When the piston comes up to TDC it trips a lever which opens a set of low tension points inside the valve chest.


----------

